# Import Sales Tax?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Call the border. Horses have to have a bill of health and coggins before crossing either way. It wouldn't be an income tax, perhaps an import tax. There should be a web site.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

here would be my question:

what if the owner trailered across the border and then made the transaction on US soil? that may cut your import tax load since their paperwork wouldn't necessarily have to be for sale purposes?

just thinking how is the border going to determine if they are coming to ride or to sell the horse, also who is going to question if the horse was free, $1,000, or $10,000. I think best bet is to check with state vet, border patrol/customs then go from there but really shouldn't be too hard to do


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Just saying, in passing, the border usually goes with what the bill of sale says, in terms of value, as long as it is somewhat realistic.....not having a bill of sale is NOT a good idea, that causes you no end of issues


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

tim62988 said:


> here would be my question:
> 
> what if the owner trailered across the border and then made the transaction on US soil? that may cut your import tax load since their paperwork wouldn't necessarily have to be for sale purposes?
> 
> just thinking how is the border going to determine if they are coming to ride or to sell the horse, also who is going to question if the horse was free, $1,000, or $10,000. I think best bet is to check with state vet, border patrol/customs then go from there but really shouldn't be too hard to do


Huh, what an interesting thought. I think that they would then check the returning vehicle. If they returned without the horse, I believe questions would be asked. When we go to Canada diving they will often go through our gear, and then stop us on the way back and check it again. I wonder if they would do the same with a horse trailer? I don't know.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Just saying, in passing, the border usually goes with what the bill of sale says, in terms of value, as long as it is somewhat realistic.....not having a bill of sale is NOT a good idea, that causes you no end of issues



Yes, I heard of some people who claimed they paid $10,000.00 for a horse, when, in reality, they paid something like $140,000.00 and got fined quite heavily. One of the horse movers I spoke with suggested that I get two bills of sale for my prospective horse: one accurate one for the insurance people so that I could insure him to his full value, but then a second one for half or a third of the price for the guys at the border.

Not worth getting busted for, in my opinion. I would have been embarrassed to even ask the seller to do that. 

But it is a moot point anyway, as I have, with tears in my eyes, decided against a two year old stallion. I'm just not properly equipped or experienced.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Captain Evil said:


> But it is a moot point anyway, as I have, with tears in my eyes, decided against a two year old stallion. I'm just not properly equipped or experienced.


Congratulations, to come to that realisation and make that call is huge, I wish that I had come to the same conclusion instead if buying my highly unsuitable horse...but that is old history now.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Years ago four of us headed to the US to attend a horse auction. One gal bro't her new saddle along as she didn't want to leave it in her car. When we got to the border, she was told the saddle had better come back with her. On the return the agent asked to see the saddle.


----------

